# Multispecialty Coding Manager 18+ years



## dflieger (Aug 26, 2012)

Looking for remote opportunities. 

Debra K. Flieger R.M.A., C.P.C.
6603 Big Creek Dr. House Springs, MO 63051 636-465-2223 or 636-222-3744 kdkbrebel@charter.net

Professional 
Summary	Current President of the St. Louis West Chapter of the AAPC, with leadership experience in multiple specialties covering most areas of the medical field. Organized, multitasking team leader with 18 years of experience, certified professional coder since 2009. Extensive knowledge of ICD-9-CM and CPT coding, A/R follow up, and all aspects of the revenue cycle from the front desk to complete resolution of the claim. Completed ICD-10 implementation and code set training.

Experience	
Coding and Reimbursement Manager-	04/2012 to present 
	                                                St. Anthony's Physician Organization
Direct manager for 13 coding staff in multiple specialties. Including, general surgery, trauma, gastroenterology, urogynecology, Obstetrics, Endocrinology, Behavioral health, Wound Care, Long term care, Urgent Care and multiple primary care offices. Responsible for education of all coding staff, auditing for quality, implementation of ICD-10 training, new projects, denial management, compliance, audits

Remote Coder- 	                                    05/2012 to present
                                                                     SRG Radiologic Group
Part-time coder for all diagnostic radiology claims for 3 large hospital systems.
Responsibilities include CPT, ICD-9 coding and PQRS measures for all reports. 

Reimbursement Manager-	                    10/2011 to 04/2012
	                                                     St. Louis Medical Clinic Multispecialty Physician's group
Responsible for the entire reimbursement cycle, management of 11 staff members,Including the specialties of cardiology, rheumatology, endocrinology, gastroenterology, dermatology and podiatry, In addition to training, compliance, credentialing, payroll, physician documentation training. 

Lead Medical Instructor/Billing and Coding Program Manager        -06/2009 to 10/2011
	                                                           Metro Business College Arnold, MO
ICD-9-CM, CPT and HCPCS Coding, EMR, Medisoft, Curriculum Development, Instructor and Student Supervision,Scheduling,Anatomy and Physiology, Medical Terminology, Hospital Billing, Medical Office Procedures, Reimbursement, Clinical Procedures, Pharmacology	

	Accounts Receivable Manager/ RMA- 09/1999 to 12/2009 
	Family Medicine, House Springs, MO
Billing, Coding, Scheduling, Precertifications, Accounts Receivable
Electronic Claims, Follow up, Payment Posting, Maintained Dr's schedule, Credentialing, Inventory Management, Customer Service
Phlebotomy, Ekgs, Pt. History, Triage, Injections

Medical Instructor- 08/2005 to 04/2006   Adjunct Position
St. Louis College of Health Careers, Fenton, MO
Phlebotomy Program Instructor	
Medical Assisting Instructor

Medical Instructor- 04/1996 to 09/1999 
Allied College, formerly Al Med Academy, Arnold, MO
Medical Assisting Instructor	
Curriculum Developer


----------

